# Hunting near a road



## Thanatos (Jul 31, 2008)

So is the law that you cant hunt with a rifle 50 yds from a road or hunt at all 50 yds from a road?


----------



## j_seph (Jul 31, 2008)

we have a guy in olur club who has 2 stands on a powerline both are 10yds at most from a county dirt road game warden has checked his liscence and never had a problem.


----------



## Rebel 3 (Aug 1, 2008)

You can not discharge a firearm within 50 yards of a public road "Title 16".  You can not discharge a firearm from or across a public while hunting "Title 27"


----------



## Thanatos (Aug 1, 2008)

Rebel 3 said:


> You can not discharge a firearm within 50 yards of a public road "Title 16".  You can not discharge a firearm from or across a public while hunting "Title 27"



Thanks dude!


----------



## redkelly (Aug 1, 2008)

keep in mid that having a loaded rifle on  or within 50 yds of a road while walking to your stand is considered hunting from a road.......same thing if you walk past a feeder....


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Aug 3, 2008)

What's sort of ironic about the law is that you can be "hunting" 51 yards from a public road, and kill a deer that is one yard from a public road, as long as you don't shoot across the public road.


----------



## Rebel 3 (Aug 5, 2008)

redkelly said:


> keep in mid that having a loaded rifle on  or within 50 yds of a road while walking to your stand is considered hunting from a road.......same thing if you walk past a feeder....



You are not hunting from the road unless you are on the road or possibly its right of way.  You can actually hunt less than 50 yards from the road.  There is a law in title 16 that states you can not discharge a firearm within 50 yards of road.  The law in title 27 "I think it is 27-3-10" only states you can not hunt from the road or shoot from or across the road while hunting.  It is legal to shoot a bow while hunting closer than 50 yards from a road if you take title 16 and 27 both into account.  It is also legal to hunt with a gun less than 50 yards from the road until you discharge it within 50 yards of the road.  If you are simply walking through the woods, lets say 30 yards from the road while hunting, your are not breaking the law unless you don't have license, permission, ex.  Hope this clarifies things.


----------



## devil-dog (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanatos said:


> So is the law that you cant hunt with a rifle 50 yds from a road or hunt at all 50 yds from a road?



Nice avatar man...


----------



## whitworth (Aug 6, 2008)

*Some fellas just think*

there are no snakes fifty feet from a highway or road.


----------



## j_seph (Aug 6, 2008)

Rebel 3 said:


> You are not hunting from the road unless you are on the road or possibly its right of way. You can actually hunt less than 50 yards from the road. There is a law in title 16 that states you can not discharge a firearm within 50 yards of road. The law in title 27 "I think it is 27-3-10" only states you can not hunt from the road or shoot from or across the road while hunting. It is legal to shoot a bow while hunting closer than 50 yards from a road if you take title 16 and 27 both into account. It is also legal to hunt with a gun less than 50 yards from the road until you discharge it within 50 yards of the road. If you are simply walking through the woods, lets say 30 yards from the road while hunting, your are not breaking the law unless you don't have license, permission, ex. Hope this clarifies things.


Rebel, you just getting too smart LOL


----------

